# Eiseman Hut - 6 Spaces Available 1/9 &1 /10/10



## jlkel (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 6 spaces for sale at Eiseman Hut (near Vail) - Sat 1/9 and Sun 1/10/10. This is a great hut, known for its amazing backcountry skiing. For information on Eisemans and where its located check out www.huts.org If your interested please email me at [email protected] . Thanks!


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Email sent


----------

